# Solved: How to disable applications on iphone with iOS7 ?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello tech guys,

I am using iphone 4s, usually to disable the application that recently were opened is to make a double quick press on the home buttion or on the assestive touch, then the applications that opened recently will appear in down screen then press them and click delete, this action is about to save energy since those apps still runnuing and consuming the battery power,

Since the recent update to iOS7, this fuction was changed, and I can't do it as before,
any one have the idea for the new iOS7 solution?
thanks for help,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know about disabling, but you can close apps as described on this page.


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

TeyyNet: what u shown is for iOS6, the same displaying, 
however, thanks for the effots and let's wait someone else (if any) to fine the solution,
thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The page to which I Iinked is one of many describing differences between iOS6 and iOS7. That page, like the others, begins by showing a picture of some iOS6 screen on the left and the equivalent iOS7 on the right. Below the pictures is a paragraph of text explaining how to close an application in iOS7.

I have not yet updated my iPhone, so it's true that I am not speaking from experience. Did you try the swipe up and it didn't work?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You still double press the home button. The apps will appear at the bottom, you now take your finger and swipe up. That will close the app.


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

already I got it, many thanks,


----------

